

TELL HN: indieconf web freelancer conference this Saturday - mgkimsal

Hello all:<p>I'd posted here earlier with a "call for papers", and now the conference is just about upon us.<p>This Saturday we'll be holding our second annual indieconf, for independent web professionals.  Sessions on marketing, legal, financial, business and a bit of tech will be run by experts in those fields, all with a focus on the web freelancer.  Whether you're a designer, developer, or someone in between, indieconf should be useful with your existing freelance efforts, or help you get started working for yourself.<p>Join more than a hundred fellow current or aspiring freelancers this Saturday in Raleigh, NC. :)<p>We've also got a free Friday early evening event with Freshbooks and our local coworking facility the Raleigh Forum - tickets are free for that event at indieconf2011.eventbrite.com
======
mgkimsal
<http://indieconf.com> \- clickable :)

